# Current USA T5HO Freshwater



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes you heard me right...Current USA has freshwater fixtures available now! Mine arrived today and I am very eager to try it out.

I got mine for my new 30g setup. I just took it out of the box and heres what I have to say. It is extremely light. It fits in the groove of plastic tank rim like OEM fixture. It is T5HO two bulb fixture  With plant style bulb...no more actinic swap!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

What is the wattage? I bought a Nova Extreme 24wx4 T5 HO for my ADA60P 3 weeks ago and had to buy freshwater bullbs at extra cost to swap the actinics.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,

It is 2x39w T5HO 78w total.

Upon setting up the fixture I notice its design allows for minimal light spill. I like it alot. You can barely see it and is an excellent choice for my dual 30g tank setup because of this low profile.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

More info on the fixture can be found here. I will report back with my other findings.

http://current-usa.com/novaextremet5hox2.html


----------

